# DROPros Suports their Products



## randyjaco (Jan 5, 2014)

I purchased a DROPro 3 axis DRO for my Bridgeport clone a little over 3 years ago. The installation was straight forwarded and well documented. The unit was trouble free up until about 2 weeks ago. For unknown reasons the control unit started shutting down when it was jarred. I called DROPros and discussed the problem. They said to send the CU back to them and they would take a look at it. A week later what appeared to be a new CU was delivered to me. My DRO is back up and running fine.

 I just wanted to give credit to a company the provides a quality product, good service and stands by its products. Thanks DROPros

Randy


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 5, 2014)

that's real good to know. Other DRO Pro'ers ) will feel a little warm and fuzzy to see this.


----------



## Stanshire (Jan 5, 2014)

Couldn't agree more. I have Dro Pros on the Bridgeport and the lathe. Anytime I've called with a question the phone was answered by a live person who was very helpful.
A few weeks ago, the Y axis on the BP was about .006 off over an inch. After checking the mounting (fine, tight and level) and opening and cleaning the scale (no need, it was clean inside), I called and was told that if I sent it to them, they would put in on the bench right away and make it right or replace it. It's back on the mill now. Perfect.
Try that with an eBay special.


----------



## epj (Jan 5, 2014)

I had been planning to buy one of the eBay specials for my Grizzly mill/drill. Talked to the guys at DROPro the other day and though it will cost me about $250 more, I'm going to order from them in the next couple of weeks. Having someone to discuss the product with in English is worth the extra cost.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 5, 2014)

That is good to know. I have my sights one of their 3 axis magnetic units for my mill, but I've got to keep saving up the pennies to get it done.


----------



## usrjcro11 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usrjcro11 (Jan 12, 2014)

Same had a problem about 2 years later. Sent it back and they sent me a new one. Very good customer support. Got it back in less than a week and I am in Mississippi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epj (Jan 15, 2014)

Just ordered a 2 axis unit for my mill a couple of hours ago. :notthis:Looking forward to the brown truck arriving.


----------

